# Max Payne 3



## TitanSound (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks bloody stunning.

Check out the other developer vids. Very impressed with it so far. Out in May


----------



## AverageJoe (May 10, 2012)




----------



## SW9 (May 11, 2012)

Just got this. About to play.


----------



## TitanSound (May 11, 2012)

Please let us know how you get on!!


----------



## Ranbay (May 11, 2012)

Downloaded but think im going to wait for my real copy to turn up before i get into it.... Can't wait


----------



## TitanSound (May 11, 2012)

I'm going to have to wait until payday menthinks. Although I might see if I can get a trade in at Game for some old games.


----------



## Ranbay (May 11, 2012)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/max...er-load-out-pack-32-91-tesco-1194731#comments


----------



## SW9 (May 11, 2012)

http://backupgames.net/941-max-payne-3.html

A better deal (for flashed xboxs)


----------



## Ranbay (May 11, 2012)

hmm code dont work, got it on pre order with Amazon so will stick with that as it will come on release day.


----------



## Ranbay (May 20, 2012)

OMFG.... Awesome!


----------



## AverageJoe (May 20, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/may/20/max-payne-3-review?newsfeed=true

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2012/05/14/max-payne-3-review


----------



## TitanSound (May 21, 2012)

My mate got sent two copies by accident. So I grabbed it off him on Saturday.

Fantastic game. Really hooked with the story and the action is fluid and awesome. Bullet dodging through a first floor window as you pop some poor bastard in the head is so satisfying. And the final bullet cam is so fucking cool. Slow that sucker down and watch it smash through someone's face. The cut scenes can be a little long but more than worth it for no loading screens.

I'm still getting the hang of multiplayer though. Am doing free aim rather than soft lock. Better in the long run I think. Gang Wars mode is my fave so far. Some bloody good players though. I find myself dying a lot but hopefully that's just the way it is like every other game. A bit of practice and learning the maps will help. I do find the matchmaking a bit out of kilter though. Mostly people with a lot higher rank and therefore better weapons/abilities. Makes it difficult to rank up.

All in all though, a pretty solid game. First singleplayer that I've really enjoyed for a long time. And bullet time nostalgia from the first game is awesome


----------



## Sunray (May 25, 2012)

Comes out on the 1st June on Steam. I might have got somewhere in Skyrim by then.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 3, 2012)

30Gb!! This is taking a long time to download.


----------



## cypher79 (Jun 17, 2012)

bump

Loving this, best game ive played in ages. So intense!


----------



## Sunray (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm adding a +1 to that, grizzly and intense and as I am playing on hard, its fucking hard.


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah im currently playing through again on hard after completing it on normal. And its very, very rare i play through a game again after ive completed it once.


----------



## Yata (Jul 26, 2012)

Kinda wish I'd rented this instead of buying it :s I have a theory this game was actually meant to be another Marky Mark movie but they changed their minds last minute added about 10 more minutes of action and sent the script to Rockstar instead.. sooo many cut scenes and lacking the noir factor imo.


----------



## revol68 (Jul 26, 2012)

yeahi played about an hour and half of it and really it just got boring, the gameplay atleast, offering nothing new, maybe it's cos I've played too many shooters but popping out of cover and putting a crosshair over some shitty AI does very little for me and the fact it wasn't in a dark and gloomy New York meant it lost what good will I had towards it.


----------



## TitanSound (Aug 2, 2012)

I liked the fact that they moved it out of the Noir feel. That's what the first two games were about. I do agree the cutscenes do get a little tedious, especially during the Stadium mission, but I still found it exciting.

Plus, doing the missions again on the Arcade setting is fun


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 14, 2014)

late to the party , just got this on steam for 4.49 ,  surprised ive never got it before, 3 hours to download tho


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 19, 2014)

It's pretty cool in a playing a film type if way , this is definitely one game that crosses different media ( mediums ?? )


----------

